# Finally the Android streaming app is coming.



## takeagabu (Oct 7, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/501353359886934016
"Finally! Very glad to say that our Android streaming app will become available next month! Stay tuned for details. #android #tivoroamio"


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

I think that makes a post about this in every applicable sub-forum! Clearly an important item for many here. What will we all talk about once this problem is fixed?


----------



## takeagabu (Oct 7, 2007)

jrtroo said:


> I think that makes a post about this in every applicable sub-forum! Clearly an important item for many here. What will we all talk about once this problem is fixed?


We'll go back to wishing for an amazon app update.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

jrtroo said:


> What will we all talk about once this problem is fixed?


If the past is any guide, we'll spend at least the next six months talking about the android app that was supposed to show up in September .


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

tomhorsley said:


> If the past is any guide, we'll spend at least the next six months talking about the android app that was supposed to show up in September .


....or if it actually finally does come, how bad it works and the horrible implementation of it!


----------



## chart (Sep 4, 2001)

takeagabu said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/501353359886934016
> "Finally! Very glad to say that our Android streaming app will become available next month! Stay tuned for details. #android #tivoroamio"


I may keep my Tivo's after all!!!!


----------



## Bytez (Sep 11, 2004)

Hope they also update their Tivo app.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Bytez said:


> Hope they also update their Tivo app.


Pretty sure they will need to in order to enable this.


----------



## marklyn (Jan 21, 2002)

So I have an android tablet that I use exclusively in my kitchen. Does this mean that I can get rid of my small kitchen TV and watch TV on my android tablet?
Is it dependable enough?
I guess I'm asking the iOS crowd since it's not out for android quite yet.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Pinching myself and it's hurting so this must be real. Hooray!


----------



## mr_smits (Dec 17, 2009)

jrtroo said:


> I think that makes a post about this in every applicable sub-forum! Clearly an important item for many here. What will we all talk about once this problem is fixed?


I suggest the Tivo website guide listings. It's like going to the dentist for expensive work, and you haven't met your high deductible for the year. VERY UNPLEASANT.


----------



## mr_smits (Dec 17, 2009)

I came to the forum to ***** about how bad the current Android app is. I spent 5 minutes trying to log in to schedule a program to record. The app kept crashing not to mention the wasted time "scanning for tivos" despite me not being connected to wifi at that moment. 

Glad to hear an updated app is coming very soon.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

marklyn said:


> So I have an android tablet that I use exclusively in my kitchen. Does this mean that I can get rid of my small kitchen TV and watch TV on my android tablet?
> Is it dependable enough?
> I guess I'm asking the iOS crowd since it's not out for android quite yet.


IOS stream started out - what I will call a little less than reliable. It would freeze, especially when trying to swipe to fast forward. It seemed more reliable for some than others.

Since the last release the freezing is pretty much gone for me. I can now expect that when I start to watch a show, I can finish watching the show without the video crashing.

My biggest gripe about the stream is that I have to start a recording to watch... You cannot channel surf with it. Are they going to update / fix that? I wouldn't hold my breath... But that really is my biggest complaint about stream.

Rumor has it that not only is a major update coming for the Android App (that includes stream) but a major update is also coming for the IOS app. What the entails and how everything is going to work, is anyone's guess at this point.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

marklyn said:


> So I have an android tablet that I use exclusively in my kitchen. Does this mean that I can get rid of my small kitchen TV and watch TV on my android tablet?
> Is it dependable enough?
> I guess I'm asking the iOS crowd since it's not out for android quite yet.


If it is one of those cheap tablets running an old version of android (or come to think of it, an expensive table running an old version), then probably not. There was a note somewhere about which android is supported and I'm pretty sure it was something like only 4.1 and later.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

tomhorsley said:


> If it is one of those cheap tablets running an old version of android (or come to think of it, an expensive table running an old version), then probably not. There was a note somewhere about which android is supported and I'm pretty sure it was something like only 4.1 and later.


That is correct, TiVoMargret confirmed Android 4.1 or later...

But 4.1 is Jellybean, and i don't think anyone can expect them to support anything earlier.

Even on IOS, the app requires software version 7.0 or later. Apple just has a little more control on software updates and 7 can be loaded to devices as old as the iPad 2.

The question is, will you be happy with the app on a three year old device? Just as an iPad 2 is a little underpowered for a lot of the applications developed since IOS 7, you may find that even though your early device may have android 4.1, it won't necessarily be as good an experience as on a new more powerful device.


----------



## Bytez (Sep 11, 2004)

mr_smits said:


> I came to the forum to ***** about how bad the current Android app is. I spent 5 minutes trying to log in to schedule a program to record. The app kept crashing not to mention the wasted time "scanning for tivos" despite me not being connected to wifi at that moment.
> 
> Glad to hear an updated app is coming very soon.


Ditto and the message about resolution every time.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

bradleys said:


> But 4.1 is Jellybean, and i don't think anyone can expect them to support anything earlier.


Yep, 4.1 is a reasonable requirement, but a awful lot of the $99 special android tablets at discount electronics places, or tablets that are given away with new TVs in promotions and such are running something dreadful like 2.1 .


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

tomhorsley said:


> Yep, 4.1 is a reasonable requirement, but a awful lot of the $99 special android tablets at discount electronics places, or tablets that are given away with new TVs in promotions and such are running something dreadful like 2.1 .


You just described the biggest major issue with Android devices!


----------



## elborak (Jul 15, 2014)

bradleys said:


> You just described the biggest major issue with Android devices!


I would hardly call "use your brain and don't buy a bargain basement tablet at the el-cheapo clearance store" a "major issue".


----------



## mr_smits (Dec 17, 2009)

tomhorsley said:


> Yep, 4.1 is a reasonable requirement, but a awful lot of the $99 special android tablets at discount electronics places, or tablets that are given away with new TVs in promotions and such are running something dreadful like 2.1 .


If it was 2 years ago you may have had a point, but it's 2014. At this point even the $44 Android tablet come with 4.1 installed. Just look at Walmart for Android tablets:

http://www.walmart.com/tp/android-tablets?facets=operating_system:Android&sort=4


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

It might be worth going to Walmart and purchasing a $40 tablet just to see if it works worth a dang! 

I can always return it.....


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

bradleys said:


> You just described the biggest major issue with Android devices!


No, he described the biggest major issue with electronics consumers. There are plenty of good, quality Android tablets to choose from. Anyone doing even a little research will quickly be steered away from low-end "craplets".

Android 4.1 would be a very reasonable requirement. But that doesn't really tell one about what hardware requirements there are, if any. You can shoehorn 4.1 on some really low-end stuff if you try (and as has been pointed out, it has not only been tried, but marketed).

Personally, I have a Nexus 10 and a Nexus 5. If those are not supported perfectly, then there is something *seriously* wrong with TiVo Inc.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

HarperVision said:


> ....or if it actually finally does come, how bad it works and the horrible implementation of it!


No worse, everyone will complain about the color scheme used and how it doesn't match the new UI lol


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

JWhites said:


> No worse, everyone will complain about the color scheme used and how it doesn't match the new UI lol


To be fair, there are serious performance issues with the Android tablet TiVo app. And the startup crap on both Android apps is a pain. I think many of us are far more interested in the way it works and what is does compared to superficial things like color schemes. Granted, you will always have some people who will pick everything to death.


----------



## shrike4242 (Dec 1, 2006)

Hell has officially frozen over when this hits.

It'll be nice to be able to stream on my Nexus 7 and whatever I get for a replacement cell phone between a Note 4 or Nexus 6.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

bradleys said:


> IOS stream started out - what I will call a little less than reliable. It would freeze, especially when trying to swipe to fast forward. It seemed more reliable for some than others.
> 
> Since the last release the freezing is pretty much gone for me. I can now expect that when I start to watch a show, I can finish watching the show without the video crashing.
> 
> ...


I've found that responsiveness during in home streaming is much better when closer to the router compared to farther away. I would think the data rate between the router and the tablet would matter as well as network congestion due to lag which could be why I have a better experience when on 5GHz or next to my router on 2.4GHz.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

crxssi said:


> To be fair, there are serious performance issues with the Android tablet TiVo app. And the startup crap on both Android apps is a pain. I think many of us are far more interested in the way it works and what is does compared to superficial things like color schemes. Granted, you will always have some people who will pick everything to death.


Oh I totally agree that the Android app on both the phone and tablet needs a total overhaul. I've said this before, I'm really hoping TiVo builds a new app using HAXE for both iOS and Android and possibly use HAXE to run the Stream as well plus better in and out of home streaming minus the proxy server. Let's not forget about bringing Dolby Digital Plus and 1080p into action which are both supported by the Stream hardware. I guess if Tivo _doesn't_ use HAXE then that would be something for everyone to complain about?


----------



## mr_smits (Dec 17, 2009)

bradleys said:


> That is correct, TiVoMargret confirmed Android 4.1 or later...
> 
> But 4.1 is Jellybean, and i don't think anyone can expect them to support anything earlier.


Let's pray they plan for Android 5.0 release that is coming in the next few months. Nothing like having a working app that fails after a new OS update is released.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

mr_smits said:


> Let's pray they plan for Android 5.0 release that is coming in the next few months. Nothing like having a working app that fails after a new OS update is released.


Us iOS users are in the same boat here with iOS 8 pretty much definitely coming around the corner in September and we're hoping that it doesn't break the TiVo app.


----------



## bayern_fan (Aug 12, 2013)

JWhites said:


> Us iOS users are in the same boat here with iOS 8 pretty much definitely coming around the corner in September and we're hoping that it doesn't break the TiVo app.


Without saying too much, it already is broken from a font/background perspective. There are several of the screen where the text is the same color as the background. Hoping this will be resolved by the final release.


----------

